# تقرير شامل عن المكونات الكهربائيه للسياره( منقول)



## سمير شربك (19 مايو 2010)

تقرير شامل عن المكونات الكهربائيه للسياره​ 

عندما نذهب الى كهربائى السيارات قد تقابلنا بعض المواقف المحرجه مثل ان بقول الكهربائى كلمه معينه ولا نعرف معانها او قد نتعرض لعمليه نصب صغيره من الكهربائى اذا لاحظ عدم درايتنا بالمكونات الكهربائيه لسياراتنا لذلك قد رايت ( من وجهة نظر متخصصه ) ان اقوم بشرح المكونات الكهربائيه للسياره
من مارش ودينامو وبطاريه وغيرها من المكونات الاساسيه لاى سياره 
نبدأ بأهم قطعه كهربائيه فى السياره وهى​ 
اولاً: البطاريه​ 





تعتبر البطاريه هى المكون رقم واحد فى اى سياره سواء سياره ذات محرك ديزل او بنزين وهى المصدر المسؤل عن الطاقه الكهربائيه للسياره ولكى نتعرف على البطاريه يجب ان نعرف بعض الملاحظات الصغيره وهى :
ان تيار البطاريه هو تيار مستمر
فهناك نوعان من انواع التيار لا ثالث لهما وهما
تيار مستمر
dc
تيار متغير
ac​ 
والتيار المستمر هو التيار الثابت الاتجاه والموجه والقطبيه وبالتالى فإن التيار المتغير هو التيار المتغير الاتجاه والموجه
والتيار المتغير هو نفسه المستخدم فى المساكن العاديه ولا ضير من عكس اطرافه لأنه متغير القطبيه لدرجه انه يغير قطبيته بنسبة 50 مره فى الثانيه
اما التيارالمستمر وهو المستخدم فى اى شئ يطلق عليه اسم بطاريه وهو كما قلنا ثابت القطبيه والاتجاه ولذلك فمن غير طبيعى عكس اطرافه وان حدث ذلك فقد تحدث مشاكل جمه فى المكونات الكهربائيه التى تستعمل ذلك التيار​ 
فى بعض الاحيان نسمع كلمة فولت او امبير عندما نشترى البطاريه فماهى هذه الكلمات ؟؟​ 
الفولت هو وحدة قياس فرق الجهد بين طرفى المصدر
اى انه اذا جئنا بجهاز قياس وقسنا بين طرفى البطاريه مثلا فيسمى هذا الفولت اى فرق الجهد المتولد من القطب الموجب والسالب
اما الامبير فهو وحدة قياس القوه الدافعه الكهربائيه للمصدر وهو فى غاية الاهميه وسنتعرض له بالتفصيل فى الاجزاء القادمه من التقرير
انواع البطاريات ونظريه عمل كلاً منها
تنقسم البطاريه الى ثلاث انواع تستخدم فى السيارت​ 
1
البطاريه الحمضيه​ 
وهى من اكثر انواع البطاريات شيوعا فى العالم كله وهو مكونه من ارباع بعدد معين
( حسب فرق جهد البطاريه )
ويخرج كل ربع من تلك الارباع 2 فولت لا اكثر ولا اقل اى انه عند رؤيتك لبطاريه ذات ثلاث ارباع تعرف مباشرة ان فرق جهدها 6 فولت وان كان عدد الارباع ستة ارباع اذاً يصبح فرق جهدها 12 فولت وهو اقصى فرق جهد تسطتيع اى بطاريه اخراجه اى انه لا يوجد بطاريه تخرج اكثر من 12 فولت
وبداخل كل ربع من الارباع يوجد الواح من الورق المقوى مطليه بطبقه من الرصاص ويتم تذويد تلك الارباع بسائل هو حامض الكبريتيك المخفف او ما يسمى عامة ( ماء نار )
وهو نتاج خلط حامض كبريتيك مركز بنسبة 1 الى 3 من الماء المقطر
حامض كبريتيك مركز 1
ماء مقطر 3
ولا انصح اى احد بالعبث مع هذا الحامض لما له من اضرار كبيره قد تصل الى حد الموت​ 
نظريه عمل البطاريه الحمضيه
تخرج الكهرباء من البطاريه الحمضيه عن طريق التفاعل الكميائى بين الرصاص المطلى به الواح الورق المقوى وبين حامض الكبريتيك المخفف فعندما يحدث هذه التفاعلات يتم تأيين الالواح مما يؤدى الى حركة مستمره للأيونات السالبه والموجبه فتولد القوه الدافعه الكهربيه وفرق الجهد المطلوب​ 
2
البطاريه القلويـــه​ 
وهى نفس فكرة البطاريه الحمضيه من حيث طريقة التكوين وطريق العمل غير انه الالواح الورقيه تطلى بمادة الزنك وليس الرصاص اما السائل الذى يقوم بعملة التفاعل فهو البوتاس السائل وهو ايضا ماده حارقه ويجب التعامل معها بحذر
وهذه البطاريات من اندر انواع البطاريات على الرغم من ان عمرها الافتراضى قد يبلغ اكثر من اربع اضعاف عمر البطاريه الحمضيه إلا انها غالية الثمن جدا وكبيرة الحجم​ 
3
البطاريه الجافه​ 
وهى صورو مكبره ومتطوره من البطاريه الجافه الصغيره
وهى من افضل انواع البطاريات فى العالم للأستخدام فى السيارات لما لها من مميزات كبيره وكثيره منها
نظافه التعامل معها فلا يوجد اى مواد حارقه او سامه
قلة اعمال الصيانه لها
طول العمر الافتراضى لها حتى انه قد يصل الى 5 سنوات فى بعض الانواع
( عمر البطاريه الحمضيه الافتراضيه سنتان )
إلا انها قد تكون غاليه بعض الشء عن البطاريه الحمضيه ولكنى من وجهة نظرى المتخصصه ارى انها تستحق كل قرش يدفع فيها ان كانت نوع جيد
وتتولد الكهرباء فى هذه البطاريه عن طريق التفاعل الكميائى بين الوح الكربون والعجينه الكميائيه لتولد لنا تيارأ مستمرا​ 
بعض النصائح التى تحافظ لك على بطاريه سيارتك​ 
1 احرص فى البدايه على تركيب البطاريه وتثبيتها جيداً فى القاعده الخاصه بها​ 


2 يجب استخدام بطاريه مناسبه للمحرك فلا يعقل أن نضع بطاريه بقوة 50 امبير ساعه لمحرك 1.6 لتر وايضا لا يعقل ان نستخدم بطاريه 90 امبير ساعه لمحرك 1.0 لتر فيجب استخدام بطاريه مناسبه للمحرك وسعته وعدد اسطواناته​ 
3 المراجعه الدوريه لمنسوب الحامض فى البطاريه ( هذا ان كانت بطاريه حمضيه ) وكثافته​ 
وما هى كثافة الحامض ؟؟​ 
كثافة الحامض هى نسبة الحامض فى السائل
انتم تدركون ان عمليه شحن البطاريه عن طريق الدينامو او حتى عن طريق اى تونجر شحن ترفع من درجة حرارة البطاريه وعند حدوث ذلك يتبخر الماء المقطر ( وذلك لقة لزوجته عن الحامض المركز )
ونحن لا نريد بطاريه بداخلها حامض مركز فقط حتى لا يحدث تآكل للألواح الرصاصيه
والتى قد تؤدى الى احتراق البطاريه وتقليل عمرها الافتراضى ويتم قياس الحامض بجهاز صغير يسمى الهيدروميتر وهو متوافر فى جميع محلات قطع غيار السيارات وهو كما بالشكل التالى​ 


وديه بقه مكوناته وطريقة عمله بسيطه للغايه​ 


مثل السرنجه سوف نضع الجزء الاخير من الاهيدروميتر بأحد ارباع البطاريه ثم نضغط على الجزء الجلدى فى اعلى الهيدروميتر ونتركه ليرتفع الحامض المخفف فى الهيدروميتر ويرتفع المقياس الموجود بداخله حسب كثافة الحامض وهى كالتالى
اللون الاخضر كثافة الحامض جيده
اللون الابيض مطلوب شحن البطاريه
اللون الاحمر مطلوب تغير الحامض​ 
4 المراقبه الدائمه لتيار الدينامو وهذا ما سنتحدث عنه فى الفقره التاليه​ 
ثانيا ً: الدينامو​ 



الدينامو او مولد الشحن هو نفسه مولد كهرباء كأى مولد فى اى مكان يعمل بنظريه معينه تؤدى الى توليد طاقه كهربيه بمقدار معين وثابت ولكن دينامو السياره يختبف عن المولدات العاديه التى نراه كثيرا فى انه يقوم بتوليد طاقه كهربيه ذات تيار مستمر ( نظرا لان تيار البطاريه تيارا مستمرا )
مكونات الدينامو
يتكون اى دينامويولد تيار مستمراً فى العالم من مكونات ثابته لاتتغير وهى :
العضو الثابت ( القميص )
العضو الدائر ( البوبينه )
دائرة التوحيد ( السيليكونات )
منظم الشحن ( الكات اوت ) او الكتاوت كما يطلق عليه فى ورش الكهرباء
وهذه صوره لمكونات الدينامو من الداخل​ 


وفى بعض الاحيان يكون الكتاوت خارجى ( اى خارج جسم الدينامو ) او داخلى ( داخل جسم الدينامو ) ولا يفرق مكانه لأنه يقوم بوظيفه واحده
نظريه عمل الدينامو
وهى نظريه توليد الكهرباء عامة وهى كالتالى
هناك قانون يسمى قانون فليمنج وهو المسؤل عن نظريه عمل المولدات او نظريه المحركات
( الكهربائيه طبعا )
وما يهمنا نظرية عمل المولدات وهى تتلخص فى انه عند توصيل تيار مغذى لأى موصل كهربائى ( وفى هذه الحاله الاسلاك الملفوف بها العضو الثابت ) يتم توليد تيار مغناطيسى ذو اتجاه ثابت او متغير ( ثابت فى حالتنا هذه ) واذا قطع هذا المجال المغناطيسى موصلات اخرى تتحرك حركه ثابته ( موصلات الاسلاك الملفوف بها العضو الدائر ) يتم توليد تيار (( متغير الاتجاه والقطبيه ))
* لاحظوا انه تيار متغير الاتجاه والقطبيه اى انه لا يستخدم فى ديناموهات السياره *
اذا لماذا يخرج دينامو السياره تياراً مستمراً ؟؟
يأتى للإجابه على هذا السؤال دور دائرة التوحيد او السليكونات كما يطلق عليها
من اسم هذه الدائره يتوضح لنا دورها الا وهو توحيد قطبيه واتجاه التيار المتغير لتحويله الى تياراًمستمر لاستخدامه لشحن البطاريه الخاصه بالسياره وانا لا اريد الدخول فى نظرية عمل تلك الدائره لتوفير الوقت ولكن اذا اراد احدكم معرفتها فلا مانع عندى ان اشرحها لكم وهذه صوره لأحد اطقم الموحدات او السليكونات​ 


المهم انه يدخل تلك الدائره تيار متغير متولد من العضو الثابت والعضو الدائر ( البوبينه والقميص ) ليخرج منها تيارا مستمرا كالذى يخرج من البطاريه وبذلك يتم شحن البطاريه
وما هو الكات اوت ( الكتاوت ) وما وظيفته ؟؟
الكات اوت ( cut out ) وهو اداه تقوم بتنظيم عمليه الشحن للبطاريه
بمعنى انه كما قلنا يتم تغذيه الدينامو لتوليد الكهرباء ولاحظوا ان الدينامو متصل دائما بالبطاريه اى انه يحصل على مصدر تغذيه دائم واذا لم يتواجد منظم لتغذيه الدينامو سيظل يخرج تيار الى مالا نهايه اى انه مثلا الدينامو يخرج 14 فولت وقوه دافعه 10 امبير ولا يوجد ما ينظم عمليه التغذيه له فستذيد الكهرباء الخارجه منه الى مثلا 20 فولت وعندما تذداد سيذيد تيار التغذيه وهكذا ستظل الكهرباء الخارجه من الدينامو فى ذياده مستمره الى مالانهايه وبالتالى ستتلف جميع المكونات الكهربائيه الموجوده بما فيها البطاريه ذاتها وذلك لأنها تعمل فى حد معين من الفولت والامبير
وكيف يعمل الكات اوت ؟؟
على عكس مايعتقد الكثيرين الكات اوت لا يثبت تيار خروج الدينامو بل يثبت تيار التغذيه الواصل له عن طريق البطاريه وبذلك عند تثبيت جهد التغذيه يتم تثبيت الجهد الخرج عند مقدار معين
ويتعرض الكتاوت الى عطلين فقط وهما :
اما فتح كامل لدائرة الكتاوت ( open ) مما يؤدى الى احتراق بعض مكونات الدائره الكهربيه للسياره بما فيها البطاريه
او قطع فى توصيلات دائره الكتاوت ( cut ) مما يؤدى الى قطع تيار شحن الدينامو نهائيا وهذا اقصى ما يفعله هو تفريغ شحن البطاريه اذا لم يراه سائق السياره او ينتبه اليه مبكرا
بعض النصائح للمحافظه على الدينامو
1 المراجعه الدائمه لأطراف الدينامو وهى ليست بالصعبه فهما طرفين فقط
2 استخدام بطاريه مناسبه لحجم المحرك من حيث السعه والقوه
3 الانتباه الكامل للمبة بيان الشحن الموجوده فى اى تابلوه سياره ( المرسوم عليها بطاريه ) وطريقه عملها كالتالى
عند فتح الكونتاك اضاءت اللمبه واذا استمرت مضاءه بعد ادارة المحرك فمعنى هذا انه هناك عطل فى الدينامو
اى استفسارات لا تترددوا اتركوها فى رد وسأجاوب عنها ان شاء الله​ 
ثالثا المارش​ 

والمارش هو الاداه اللازمه لإداره المحرك سواء محركات البنزين او محركات الديزل وفكرته كفكرة اى محرك كهربائى وحتى مكوناته الرئيسيه كمكونات المحركات الكهربائيه
مكونات المارش وهو من ابسط المكونات الكهربائيه فى السياره لقلة مكوناته وقلة اعطاله وسهولة اصلاحها
يتكون اى مارش من الاجزاء الآتيه :
عضو ثابت ( المخدات )​ 

عضو دائر ( البوبينه )​ 

اداة الاداره ( ترس البندكس )
اداة التوصيل واللقط بمشتملاتها ( الاوتوماتيك )​ 

طريقة عمل المارش
فى البدايه يجب ان نعلم ان مكونات المارش من بوبينه ومخدات تم تصنيعها ولفها ببارت من النحاس وذلك لتحمل الامبير العالى الناتج من ادراة المحرك والمستهلك من البطاريه
يتصل بالمارش ثلاثة اطراف وهم :
الطرف الموجب ( + )
الطرف السالب ( ــ )
طرف تشغيل الاوتوماتيك ( اللقط )
وطرف اللقط هذا قادم من مفتاح الكونتاك وعند اداره المحرك من مفتاح الكونتاك يتم توصيل طرف موجب الى ملف الاوتوماتيك والموصل له فى الاساس طرف سالب وبما ان الدائره اكتملت بتوصيل الطرف الموجب من الكونتاك فيتم جذب حافظه ( بسكوته ) لتوصل الطرف الموجب الى المخدات فى نفس اللحظه التى تجعل الاوتوماتيك يدفع عامود صغير موصل به ذراع يدفع ترس البندكس الى التعشيق مع ترس الفلام ( الحدافه ) بتوقيت معين * لضمان تعشيق الترس قبل ادراه المارش للمحرك * ومع ادراه المارش يتم اداره ترس الفلام وبالتالى المحرك
بعض اعطال المارش
اعطال المارش فى الغالب قليله وان وجدت فهى بسيطه للغايه وممكن اصلاحها بسهوله ويسر
( على عكس الدينامو ) وهنا سافسر بعض اعطال المارش وطريقة اصلاحها
عند ادراتى لمفتاح الكونتاك لإدارة المحرك لا اسمع الا صوت تكتكه من المارش
ولهذا العطل3 اسباب وهم
ان يكون شحن البطاريه قليل او ان البطاريه فارغه حتى ولو كانت كل انوار السياره والاجهزه الكهربائيه تعمل بصوره جيده هذا لان المارش يحتاج الى قوه دافعه كهربيه كبيره قد لا تكون متوفره فى البطاريه فى هذا الوقت ويجب العلم ان جميع اجهزة السياره الكهربائيه لا تحتاج الا لقوه دافعه كهربيه بسيطه جدا من البطاريه
حل هذا العطل وهو شحن البطاريه لمده لا تقل عن ساعه بنسبه
1/10 من قوتها ( امبيرها )
بمعنى انه اذا كانت البطاريه 70 امبير
اذا يجب شحنها لمدة ساعة بتيار شحن لا يقل عن 7 امبير​ 
السبب الثانى هو تلف الحافظه ( البسكوته )
فعند توصيل تلك الحافظه لنقط التوصيل يتم توليد حراره كبيره مما قد يؤدى مع طول الاستخدام الى انصهار تلك البسكوته وعدم صلاحيتها ويجب معرفة ان هذه البسكوته مصنوعه من مادة النحاس الفسفورى اى انها مصممه لتحمل قدر كبير من الحراره ولكنها ليست خالده
حل هذا العطل تغير البسكوته بأخرى جديده وان لم يوجد ستطضر الى تغير الاوتوماتيك بالكامل للأسف​ 
السبب الثالث وهو ضعف ملف الاوتوماتيك
عند استخدامك للمارش لمده طويله قد يضعف ملف الاتوماتيك فلا يقوم بجذب الحافظه بالصوره المطلوبه مما يؤدى الى عدم توصيل الاطراف الازمه لإدارة المارش
حل هذا العطل هو عمل ريلى تشغيل مباشر ( كتاوت ) مما يؤدى الى توصيل جهد البطاريه مباشرة الى الاوتوماتيك مما يؤدى الى ذيادة قدرته وهو حل مؤقت وان كنت تريد حل نهائى فقم بتغير الاوتوماتيك مباشرة​ 
العطل الثانى الشائع وهو عدم اداره المارش على الرغم من انى ادير مفتاح الكونتاك
ايضا هذا العطل قد يكون سببه ضغف البطاريه لذلك تأكد من جهد البطاريه
حل هذا العطل اوضحناه من قبل
السبب الثانى
قد يكون احد اطراف المارش غير مثبت جيدا او مفصول نهائيا
الحل تأكد من تثبيت الاطراف جيدا
اما السبب الثالث
قد يكون هناك تلف اوعطب فى اى مكون من مكونات المارش من بوبينه او مخدات او اوتوماتيك او شاربون المارش
الحل مرجعة تلك الاجزاء عند الكهربائى واصلاح او تغير التالف
بعض النصائح للمحافظه على مارش السياره
1 لا تذيد من الضغط على المارش عند ادارة السياره
2 التأكد المستمر من تثبيت اطراف المارش
3 التأكد المستمر من تثبيت المارش نفسه بالسياره
وبذلك انتهى الجزء الخاص بالمارش
اى استفسارات لا تترددوا اتركوها فى رد وسأجاوب عنها ان شاء الله​ 

رابعا مولد الشرر(البوبينه )​ 



يعرف مولد الشرر مجازا عند ورش الكهرباء باسم البوبينه ووظيفة تلك الاداه وهى واضحه من اسمها وهى توليد تيار عالى من الكهرباء لنستطيع توليد شراراه الاحتراق التى تتولد من شمعة الاحتراق
( البوجيه )
كيفية عمل البوبينه ؟؟
تتمركز فكرة عمل البوبينه على مايسمى المحولات الرافعه وهى محولات ( ترنسات ) تقوم برفع الجهد بدلا من خفضه بمعنى انه يدخل الى تلك المحولات تيار قدره 12 فولت ليخرج منها مثلا 400 فولت وهكذا
وبذلك نضمن تياراً قادرا على توليد الجهد المطلوب لتوليد الشراره المطلوبه للاشتعال او الاحتراق وهذه الاداه لا توجد الا فى محركات البنزين فقط مثلها مثل البوجيه
وهذا لأن محركات الديذيل لاتعتمد فى اختراقها على شمعات الاحتراق اساساً بل على الضغط المتولد من البستم داخل الشميز​ 
خامسا موزع الشرر (( الاسبراتير )​ 



كلنا نعرف ما هو مزوع الشرر او الاسبراتير وهو الاداه المسؤله عن توصيل التيار الكهربائى الى البوجيهات فى توقيت معين حسب ترتيب الاسطوانات وهناك نوعان شائعين من الاسبيراتيرات وهما :
الاسبراتير العادى
الاسبراتير الاليكترونى
ووظيفتهم واحده ولكن تختلف طريقه تنفيذها
الاسبراتير العادى
وهو الموجود فى 99 % من سيارتنا المستعمله التى تسير على ارض مصر وبداخله اشهر كلمتين نسمعهم حتى فى المسلسلات العربيه وهما
( الابلاتين والكوندنسر )​ 

وهو يقوم بتوزيع التيار على البوجيهات بترتيب معين ويختلف عن الاسبراتير الاليكترونى انه بقوم بتلك المهمه عن طريق حركه ميكانيكيه بحته
وما هو الابلاتين والكوندنسر ؟؟
يجب ان نعلم ان كلمة ابلاتين هى كلمة خاطئه شائعه للغايه وهى تطلق على اى حافظه ذات نقاط توصيل وتسمى بالابلاتين لأن نقاط التوصيل تلك تصنع من الابلاتين لما له من قدره عاليه على تحمل الحراره الناتجه من التوصيل والفصل المهم هو عباره عن حافظتين احداهما متحركه والاخرى ثابته وتتحرك الحافظه المتحركه على حسب تركيب الاسبراتير
( او كما يقولون التحكم فى كهرباء السياره )
ووضيفته التحكم فى توقيت نقل الشراره
اما الكوندنسر فكلمة كوندنسر هى كلمة انجليزيه معناها مكثف كهربائى
وهو بالفعل مكثف كهربائى ولأى مكثف وظيفتين
1 تعزيز الاشاره ( وفى حالتنا الشراره ) واعطائها قوة اكثر
2 تنعيم التيار وذلك لعدم خروج شرارات اكثر من المطلوب او خروجها فى مكان لا يجب ان تخرج فيه
وايضا كل تلك الاشياء لا توجد فقط الا فى محركات البنزين ولا توجد فى محركات الديزل​ 
نأتى للأسبراتير الاليكترونى
وهو يقوم بنفس الوظيفه الا انه لا يوجد حركه ميكانيكيه تحركه بل يقوم بعمله عن طريق اليكترونى بحت بموقتات اليكترونيه ومكونات اليكترونيه ايضا وهو يوجد فى بعض السيارت القديمه مثل الريجاتا والتمبرا وسيارات اخرى ويوجد ايضا فى اغلب السيارات الحديثه ان لم يكن كلها​ 

سادسا: شمعة الاحتراق
( البوجيه )​ 


البوجيه بكل بساطه هو شمعة الاحتراق وكما قلنا من قبل ان يقتصر فقط على محركات البنزين
كيفية عمل البوجيه ؟؟
اساسا يتكون البوجيه من جزء من السيراميك
( لدرجة عزله القويه وفى نفس الوقت درجة تحمل للحراره )
وجزء آخر معدنى والذى يركب فى جسم الماكينه
اما عن نظرية عمله فسأقولها لكم
انا سوف اسألكم سؤال ؟
هل رأيتم القصر ( القفله ) التى تحدث عند اى احد فى بيته اذا ما اغلق طرفى الدائره على بعضهم ؟؟
هل رأيتم الشراره المتولده من تلك القصر او القفله ؟؟
هذا هو البوجيه ولكنه لا يغلق الطرفين نهائيا بل يقربهم من بعضهما الى اقرب ما يكون ليولد شراره تعمل على احتراق الوقود داخل الاسطوانه فانه يمر الطرف السالب عن طريق الجزء المعدنى الموجود اسفل البوجيه ( ويصله عن طريق بدن المحرك لأنه مصنوع من المعادن الموصله للكهرباء) والطرف الموجب القادم من البوبينه ثم الاسبرتير فللبوجيه وعند اقتراب الطرفين بدرجه كبيره من بعضهما يتولد قصر كهربى مما يؤدى الى توليد شراره كهربائيه تساعد على اشتعال الوقود داخل الاسطوانه​ 
سابعا الهيتر(او السخان)​ 



فى البدايه لا يوجد هذا الجزء الا فى محركات الديزل فقط ولم ارى اى محرك بنزين يضع هذا الجزء
والسخان هو يعمل فقط فى بدايه التشغيل ولا يعمل بعد ذلك ووظيفته هى تسخين الاسطوانات فى محركات الديزل لتسهيل ادارتها بعد ذلك
وهو يتكون من سلك عادى من التنجستين ولكنه مصمم لتحمل قدر اكبر من الحراره وطول الاستخدام
وهو يركب فى رأس السلندر ويتصل بطرفى البطاريه بالطريقه التاليه :
الطرف السالب عن طريق البدن
الطرف الموجب مباشرة من مفتاح السخان او مباشرة​ 

منقووووووووووووووول 

مع رجاء الفائدة للجميع


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مايو 2010)

شكرآلك اخي سميرعلى هذا التقرر الشامل وفقك الله


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي سمير علي هذا التقرير الوافي


----------



## black88star (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومة 
مشكوور 
عـــوآفي


----------



## 'dv (27 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من شامل


----------



## ibrahimbabekr (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو ربحي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

تقرير رائع وشرح وافي ومميز ... بارك الله فيك اخي سمير على هذا الطرح المميز
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saad_srs (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## أبوأحسان (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .. فعلا تقرير شامل ومفيد ... بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## سمير شربك (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------

